# Mudrunner



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I just saw a post where taper was talking about his Mudrunner like it was the best thing since the invention of the screw gun. Personally I love running them. They leave more mud than a corner box, and they are much easier on the back. I lost nine months of work to back surgery probably due to finishing corners before I owned my first Mudrunner. I still have two of them, the problem I had was the plastic tubes kept cracking for what seemed like no reason at all. When I bought replacement tubes, tape tech had changed the clamping mechanism and the tube. The problem is when I installed them on my Mudrunners, they seemed to stop the tool from pushing out the mud at an acceptable rate. (without thinning it to the viscosity of water) I am in my 30th year of taping. I can no longer push a corner box but I am tired of my help screwing up my angles. Can anybody tell me if I bought a new mud runner, would I run into the same issues?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

prwint said:


> I just saw a post where taper was talking about his Mudrunner like it was the best thing since the invention of the screw gun. Personally I love running them. They leave more mud than a corner box, and they are much easier on the back. I lost nine months of work to back surgery probably due to finishing corners before I owned my first Mudrunner. I still have two of them, the problem I had was the plastic tubes kept cracking for what seemed like no reason at all. When I bought replacement tubes, tape tech had changed the clamping mechanism and the tube. The problem is when I installed them on my Mudrunners, they seemed to stop the tool from pushing out the mud at an acceptable rate. (without thinning it to the viscosity of water) I am in my 30th year of taping. I can no longer push a corner box but I am tired of my help screwing up my angles. Can anybody tell me if I bought a new mud runner, would I run into the same issues?


2buck had been leaving his zook in a pail of Trans oil, I did it once and never stopped, one day I got this idea cause after running angle box on 8 sq I would make an engravement on my couch for the rest of the eve,

the idea was to leave corner box in Trans oil also, and now it is easy to run and big energy at end of day,

BMitch the art guy got excited and tried it, he thanked 2buck for making his life easy

try it:thumbsup: it will send you to Taper Wonderland, better is cfs angles, I have mud sprayer and it s even easier flowing angles

even cooking oil works, without a chemical in the house as my wife says


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Pwint

Sounds like the new tubes just slightly smaller diameter than the originals causing jamming.

Capt sheetrock use to post here and talk about mudrunners and also had the cracking issue your talking about and he told me I should get a hose clamp and fit it to the tube to help, His cracked so fitted the hose clamp temporary and got a new tube, It seemed to keep working so he didn't fit the new one. Heres a few pics of mine, Although im not a heavy mudrunner user. 

And im sure you know how to lube up all the points, Some in the little hole on the white sleeve and some on the shafts and inside the tube as well so maybe get new one, Fit a hose clamp, And your all good?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hi Pwint
> 
> Sounds like the new tubes just slightly smaller diameter than the originals causing jamming.
> 
> ...


Same as mine after Capt said that and no probs since!:thumbsup:
TT sent me a new tube but never fitted it yet! But then again it's Tapepro tube now for angles!
(Sheep shagger Caz ur tools 2 clean):jester:
Just back from my trip Caz so needin to stir some1 up!


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advise Bazooka-Joe. I have had my angle box in transmission oil for about three days now. I'm going to run angles tomorrow on a 22,000 footer. I had a small accident when transferring the transmission fluid into the container with the box and spilt a small amount on the jobsite floor. The GC went ballistic! He told me he was going to have to cut out the plywood or it would ruin his finish floors when he installed them. Oops!


----------

